# Hyo-Min Seo - 3x3 4.94 ASR Single



## fp4316 (Aug 14, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1686&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow! I hope there's a video.

Edit: And looking at his profile I hope it's not a mistake... that's over 2 seconds faster than his previous single.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 14, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Wow! I hope there's a video.
> 
> Edit: And looking at his profile I hope it's not a mistake... that's over 2 seconds faster than his previous single.


It's confirmed. Someone posted a picture on facebook.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow


----------



## utkamath (Aug 14, 2016)

Is it correct?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 14, 2016)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW

SUB 5

0.04 off WR, that would be annoying.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 14, 2016)

HOLY DOOLEY!!! GOOD ON HIM! SUB-5 BABY!


----------



## RhysC (Aug 14, 2016)

Eh, ok I guess. I'll probably beat it at my next comp.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 14, 2016)

DAAAAAANNNNGGGGG! That's awesome!


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 14, 2016)

It's a crazy time. Let's hope it checks out OK.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow! 4.90 might not last long at all...


----------



## utkamath (Aug 14, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> It's confirmed. Someone posted a picture on facebook.


Do you have link or screenshot?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Aaaaaaaand there's another sub-5 finally.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 14, 2016)

fast.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 14, 2016)

He's like the new Mitch


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 14, 2016)

Curious about the scramble. Looks like it was the fastest solve for a few people.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 14, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Curious about the scramble. Looks like it was the fastest solve for a few people.


Yeah it was, although not for Seung Hyuk Nahm who was officially the fastest solver at the competition.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Yeah it was, although not for Seung Hyuk Nahm who was officially the fastest solver at the competition.



Seung Hyuk Nah was probably in a different heat


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 14, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Seung Hyuk Nah was probably in a different heat


There was only 16 people so probably not


----------



## turtwig (Aug 14, 2016)

Maybe faster people did a different cross.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 14, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> There was only 16 people so probably not


Could be a rescramble.


----------



## G2013 (Aug 14, 2016)

What the H


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 14, 2016)

I've heard it is not on camera sadly, I'm asking for a reconstruction so hopefully the guy delivers.


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2016)

2nd in the world!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 14, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> I've heard it is not on camera sadly, I'm asking for a reconstruction so hopefully the guy delivers.



Aww, I was really hoping to see it. How was the reaction?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> I've heard it is not on camera sadly, I'm asking for a reconstruction so hopefully the guy delivers.


Aaand this is why I have my dad struggle with my phone and get asked to stop using flash photography when I solve. Not like I'll get a world record in anything, but...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Aug 14, 2016)

And to think Feliks is now SIXTH in the world...


----------



## Anudeep Turaga (Aug 15, 2016)

that's epic


----------



## Sion (Aug 15, 2016)

... So... close to being the world record....


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Aaand this is why I have my dad struggle with my phone and get asked to stop using flash photography when I solve. Not like I'll get a world record in anything, but...


film yourself with the camera on the table


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> film yourself with the camera on the table


I should do that. Derp.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 15, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> And to think Feliks is now SIXTH in the world...


Lol his megaminx single rank is better than his 3x3 single rank


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Lol his megaminx single rank is better than his 3x3 single rank


I can't even.

I told my dad that this solve wasn't caught on camera, so he said that this solve, as well as any solve ever that wasn't caught on camera doesn't exist.

Nub.


----------



## utkamath (Aug 16, 2016)

Scr: L2 D' F R D' R' U' B' D2 F L' U F2 U2 R2 U B2 U 
Possible solution:
z2 y' R' F' D' R (cross)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' (1-st pair)
y' U L' U' L (2-nd pair)
y U R' U' R (3-rd pair)
U L' U' L U L' U' L U (4-th pair)
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' (LL) 37 moves


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Assuming that solution... 37 moves divided by 4.94 seconds... 7.49 TPS.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 16, 2016)

Reconstruction:


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

Absolutely Insane. He could've snatched the record right there.


----------



## techgeek1129 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dang anther sub 5?!?! And he got a 9 average lol


----------

